# Help!All my dvds eject in my mac mini



## tulita (Oct 27, 2006)

(HOW TO) I have a MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8124 that supposedly burns dvd
I have tried dvd -r dvd +r, dvd -rw to no avail
Cannot back up my itunes music
I have a mac mini 1.5 Intel core Solo and Mac OSX 10.4.7

what should I do?


----------



## supanatral (Jan 7, 2007)

Do CD's eject? If not, can you burn on cds?


----------



## gregorytedesco@ (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, if someone could offer me advice to a similar problem-

I have a MacBook Pro with MATSHITA CD-R UJ-846 and it has functioned perfectly burning both CD-R and DVD-R, but now there is an error when I try to insert DVD-Rs. They automatically eject without any message. (CD-Rs still function fine)

I recently downloaded a Free Trial for a program that installed a VIRTUAL writer-M4PTpMP3 VIRTUAL CD-RW.
(I don't know how to delete the Virtual burner, but I choose the MATSHITA when the option is available)

I am wondering if this "M4P To MP3" program is the reason DVD-R's are not being read properly?
If so, how can I repair this?

(I do not think it is a problem with region-coding or type of DVD as I have tried 2 kinds, one of which worked perfectly less than a month ago)

All other types of DVDs seem to be unaffected. DVD Player still reads normal DVDs.
THANKS!!


----------

